# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  تعلم جميع اللغات الاجنبية بهذا الموقع

## عاشقة المستحييل

اليكم هذا الموقع الرائع لتعليم جميع اللغات من الانجليزية والفرنسية والالمانية وحتى اليابانية 
http://www.languageguide.org
تحياتى 
عشووووووووق

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يعيطك الف عافية خيتو الموقع رائع ومفيد
لاعدمناك يارب

----------


## كبرياء

*نـآيسوو الموقـع ..*
*مـآننح ـرم منك ..!*

----------


## ليلاس

*موقع مفييد ..*

*تسلمي { عشوقهـ ع الطرح ..*

*لا خلا و لاعدم ..*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

يسلمووووو على الموقع

----------

